# se acabo el rally :) vended cabronesss



## JJEJEJEJE (21 Mar 2022)

seguimos bajistas queridos floreros.
en mercados bajistas hay que vender el rally y estar en casssshhhhhhhhhh.

fácil ver caídas del 20/ 30% desde estos niveles....


en un mes refloto... seguro que el nasdaq estará por debajo de 13.000 puntos
s&p por debajo de 4100


LO PEOR ESTÁ POR LLEGARRRRR


----------



## GuidoVonList (21 Mar 2022)

Si lo dices tú, entonces quizás 4600 para el viernes.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (21 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Si lo dices tú, entonces quizás 4600 para el viernes.



NO LO CREO


----------



## r@in (21 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> seguimos bajistas queridos floreros.
> en mercados bajistas hay que vender el rally y estar en casssshhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> fácil ver caídas del 20/ 30% desde estos niveles....
> ...



Ya vendí todo hace un mes. 
Me quedan los fondos, entre ellos el Azvalor internacional, ¿Me aconsejas venderlos también?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (21 Mar 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Ya vendí todo hace un mes.
> Me quedan los fondos, entre ellos el Azvalor internacional, ¿Me aconsejas venderlos también?



HABRÁ IIIWW.
PRONTO, MUY PRONTOOO


----------



## r@in (21 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> HABRÁ IIIWW.
> PRONTO, MUY PRONTOOO



pero lleva uranio


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (21 Mar 2022)

DINNNNN


----------



## Kali Yuga (21 Mar 2022)

_*V r O t A l*_

_*I n V e R s O r.*_


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (21 Mar 2022)

Kali Yuga dijo:


> _*V r O t A l
> 
> I n V e R s O r.*_



gracias


----------



## Fortheface (21 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> HABRÁ IIIWW.
> PRONTO, MUY PRONTOOO



Esperemos que no llegue, de llegar lo menos importante serán las inversiones.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (21 Mar 2022)

Fortheface dijo:


> Esperemos que no llegue, de llegar lo menos importante serán las inversiones.



bueno… estamos lo más lejos de Rusia, no hay problemaa


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (21 Mar 2022)

Jjejeje, hijoputa, propón alguna estrategia de inversión, que aunque pareces subnormal fijo que tienes mano para estas cosas.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (21 Mar 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Jjejeje, hijoputa, propón alguna estrategia de inversión, que aunque pareces subnormal fijo que tienes mano para estas cosas.



fácil...
100% cash y comprar palomitas para presenciar LA DEBACLE que habrá este año


estamos solo en el inicio.... la burbuja estallará por sin


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (21 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> fácil...
> 100% cash y comprar palomitas para presenciar LA DEBACLE que habrá este año
> 
> 
> estamos solo en el inicio.... la burbuja estallará por sin



Pero más o menos donde estará el suelo del ibex? En 6000? En 5000?

Y montar un puticlub con vagina rusa, como lo ves?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (21 Mar 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Pero más o menos donde estará el suelo del ibex? En 6000? En 5000?
> 
> Y montar un puticlub con vagina rusa, como lo ves?



doble suelo en precios covidddddd
el puti llámame cuando lo montes


----------



## r@in (21 Mar 2022)

Y quiebra de las eléctricas por impago de los clientes.
Bueno, primero quebrarán todos los bancos.


----------



## atom ant (21 Mar 2022)

de momento ha cerrado en verde


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (21 Mar 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> de momento ha cerrado en verde



NOOO
RED


----------



## atom ant (22 Mar 2022)

Subiendo el petróleo un 7% y la subida de la semana pasada debía haber recortado pero eso pasa cuando todos los pececillos son bajistas... es una puta timba de tahures


----------



## porcospin (22 Mar 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Jjejeje, hijoputa, propón alguna estrategia de inversión, que aunque pareces subnormal fijo que tienes mano para estas cosas.



en esto casos hacer lo contrario a lo propuesto asegura el exito el 80%.
Este foro es un gran indicador de lo que no se debe hacer.

Cuando aqui dicen que el sabadell es el proximo popular y que ni con tu dinero, entra con todo porque ahi tienes un 50% de beneficio asegurado.


----------



## GuidoVonList (22 Mar 2022)

Hoy el Nasdaq 1.5% arriba. Mooneando desde hace 7 días. 

Menudo matao estás hecho, ya con perdón pero es que...si llego a hacer todo lo contrario a lo que predicas me hubiera ido mejor.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (22 Mar 2022)

Pues tiene pinta de otro Rally, de momento en mi cartera nada mas empezar, un +3,70%, aun que como dice Cava, los inicios de sesión son falsos , y suelen indicar la tendencia contraria, suele tener razón, pero hoy tiene pinta de nuevo Rally, difumémoslo antes de que llegue la recesión.


----------



## mol (22 Mar 2022)

Todo en verde hoy, es brutal, cada vez que abres hilo, sucede lo contrario.

Tienes informacion privilegiada y de alguna manera nos la quieres hacer transferir pero de una manera 'diferente', para que no vayan a por ti?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (22 Mar 2022)

yo he entrado ahora corto en el ibex. en etf inverso.
me comen la polla con estas subidas


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (22 Mar 2022)

mol dijo:


> Todo en verde hoy, es brutal, cada vez que abres hilo, sucede lo contrario.
> 
> Tienes informacion privilegiada y de alguna manera nos la quieres hacer transferir pero de una manera 'diferente', para que no vayan a por ti?


----------



## DebtSlave (22 Mar 2022)

vende tu que a mi me da la risa


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (22 Mar 2022)

DebtSlave dijo:


> vende tu que a mi me da la risa



He entrado hoy CORTO EN EL PUTIBEX.
En un etf inverso.

DEP

Fue un placer


----------



## Tenient_Tam (22 Mar 2022)

Menudas gangas había estos días atrás, Epam a 170, Nagarro 120, Meta por debajo de 200, Amazon en 2800, Ricosoft, etc. Yo he cargado bien las alforjas.


----------



## Llorón (22 Mar 2022)

Vamos, que toca comprar como un cabrón


----------



## GuidoVonList (22 Mar 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Vamos, que toca comprar como un cabrón



Hay que crear un fondo de inversión indexado a lo contrario que diga @JJEJEJEJE


----------



## Que viene (22 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Hay que crear un fondo de inversión indexado a lo contrario que diga @JJEJEJEJE



No me jodáis que yo también voy corto en el mismo ETF. Alguna vez tendrá que acertar el cagahilos.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (22 Mar 2022)

Que viene dijo:


> No me jodáis que yo también voy corto en el mismo ETF. Alguna vez tendrá que acertar el cagahilos.



ojalá esta noche putin la liee joderrrrrrrr


----------



## Que viene (22 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> ojalá esta noche putin la liee joderrrrrrrr



No seas cabroncete/psicópata. Casi prefiero perder mi dinero.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (22 Mar 2022)

Jjejejeje, cabrón, dime los 43 números de la primitiva del sábado que pienses que puedan salir.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (22 Mar 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Jjejejeje, cabrón, dime los 43 números de la primitiva del sábado que pienses que puedan salir.


----------



## kurwo (22 Mar 2022)

Eres Gonzalo Bernardos? Eres el contrarian a lo que hace la bolsa, la virgen.

Y yo que estaba esperando a que baje....Cuando metas dinero avisa, para comprar yo los días siguientes.

Y deja de abrir hilos de mierda previniendo el guano, que quiero que venga prontito


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (22 Mar 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> Eres Gonzalo Bernardos? Eres el contrarian a lo que hace la bolsa, la virgen.
> 
> Y yo que estaba esperando a que baje....Cuando metas dinero avisa, para comprar yo los días siguientes.
> 
> Y deja de abrir hilos de mierda previniendo el guano, que quiero que venga prontito



ES UN CERTEZA.
EL GUANO VIENE MAÑANA O PASADO JODERR


----------



## cifuentes (22 Mar 2022)

SP 500 a 4511. Gracias por tus consejos.


----------



## GuidoVonList (22 Mar 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> SP 500 a 4511. Gracias por tus consejos.



Hace poco dijo otro que de 4300 no pasaría este año. Pues nada casi solamente -5% desde maximos históricos.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (22 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Hace poco dijo otro que de 4300 no pasaría este año. Pues nada casi solamente -5% desde maximos históricos.



NO MIENTASS, NO DIJE ESO


----------



## GuidoVonList (22 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> NO MIENTASS, NO DIJE ESO



decia otro tio


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (23 Mar 2022)

Os lo dijeeee guanooo cabronesss


----------



## Que viene (23 Mar 2022)

El churribex en su línea


----------



## EstallidoYA (23 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Os lo dijeeee guanooo cabronesss




La verdad que la bola de cristal que has comprado en el chino no funciona, dedícate a otra cosa.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (23 Mar 2022)

EstallidoYA dijo:


> La verdad que la bola de cristal que has comprado en el chino no funciona, dedícate a otra cosa.



2,5% DE PROFIT EN EL ETF QUE ENTRÉ.
YA SALI, NO HAY QUE SE AVARICIOSOS, PERO MAÑANA..... HOSTIÓN DE NUEVOOO


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (23 Mar 2022)

Qué gilipollez, tratar de averiguar lo que va a hacer el mercado ahora...

Por Elliot la corrección está completada. No hay dios que sepa lo que va a ocurrir ahora. Quien acierte es de potra, y mejor será para él que no se crea que tiene superpoderes, o en el futuro le costará caro.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (23 Mar 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Qué gilipollez, tratar de averiguar lo que va a hacer el mercado ahora...
> 
> Por Elliot la corrección está completada. No hay dios que sepa lo que va a ocurrir ahora. Quien acierte es de potra, y mejor será para él que no se crea que tiene superpoderes, o en el futuro le costará caro.



ES FÁCIL.
QUEDAN CAÍDAS HISTÓRICAS.
LAS BALLENAS ESTÁN SOLTANDOO


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (23 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> ES FÁCIL.



Y ya no he leído más. Quien crea que esto es fácil simplemente no merece ser escuchado/leído.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (23 Mar 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Y ya no he leído más. Quien crea que esto es fácil simplemente no merece ser escuchado/leído.


----------



## EstallidoYA (23 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> ES FÁCIL.
> QUEDAN CAÍDAS HISTÓRICAS.
> LAS BALLENAS ESTÁN SOLTANDOO



Te ha llamado a ti alguna ballena para decirte que esta soltando ??? O lo has leído en el Expansión ?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (23 Mar 2022)

EstallidoYA dijo:


> Te ha llamado a ti alguna ballena para decirte que esta soltando ??? O lo has leído en el Expansión ?



ES OBVIO.
TODO EL VOLUMEN DE ESTE MINI RALLY FUERON POR LAS JODIDAS OPCIONES Y CORTOS CUBRIENDOSEEEEEEE

JODERRRRR NO ENTRÓ CAPITAL.

ESTA TODO A HUEVO PARA QUE CAIGA A MUERTE TODOOO, NO HAY SOPORTES, NO HAY BALLENAS PILLADAS.


EL GUANO SE VIENEEE JODERRRRR, ES OBVIOO


----------



## Lonchafina (23 Mar 2022)

Joder... estuve a puntito de entrar el lunes en una acción aconsejada por Alberto Iturralde. Que me parece que hace muy buenos análisis, pero creo que el mercado se ha vuelto o sigue bajista....


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (23 Mar 2022)

Lonchafina dijo:


> Joder... estuve a puntito de entrar el lunes en una acción aconsejada por Alberto Iturralde. Que me parece que hace muy buenos análisis, pero creo que el mercado se ha vuelto o sigue bajista....



no es momento de entrar  
es momento de salir


----------



## Lonchafina (23 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> no es momento de entrar
> es momento de salir



La acción que te digo ha caído más de un 6% desde el lunes. Y si ves la gráfica esa acción estaba alcista. Igual rebota. Pero no lo creo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> ES OBVIO.
> TODO EL VOLUMEN DE ESTE MINI RALLY FUERON POR LAS JODIDAS OPCIONES Y CORTOS CUBRIENDOSEEEEEEE
> 
> JODERRRRR NO ENTRÓ CAPITAL.
> ...



Cava lo comenta hoy... Pero puede pasar de todo, hay cosas buenas realmente baratas y otras siguen sobevaloradas...



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## damnit (24 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Hoy el Nasdaq 1.5% arriba. Mooneando desde hace 7 días.
> 
> Menudo matao estás hecho, ya con perdón pero es que...si llego a hacer todo lo contrario a lo que predicas me hubiera ido mejor.



Pues claro, es que este es el tonto de su pueblo. Más tonto es el que le hace caso a una sola de las chorradas que dice, dicho sea de paso.


----------



## GuidoVonList (24 Mar 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Pues claro, es que este es el tonto de su pueblo. Más tonto es el que le hace caso a una sola de las chorradas que dice, dicho sea de paso.



No le hice caso en ningún momento.


----------



## GuidoVonList (25 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> seguimos bajistas queridos floreros.
> en mercados bajistas hay que vender el rally y estar en casssshhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> fácil ver caídas del 20/ 30% desde estos niveles....
> ...



Y nada, los índices siguen MOONEANDO jojojo.

Conozco varios limpiabotas y todos forrandose y tu en cambio estás en cash. Es alucinante lo tuyo macho.

No das una eh? Jeje


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (25 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Y nada, los índices siguen MOONEANDO jojojo.
> 
> Conozco varios limpiabotas y todos forrandose y tu en cambio estás en cash. Es alucinante lo tuyo macho.
> 
> No das una eh? Jeje



estais cogiendo los papeles de las ballenas


yo tranquilisimo en cash.
la caida será DESCOMUNAL.
NO DARÁN TIEMPO A SALIR.


VENDRÁN LOS LLOROS


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (25 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Y nada, los índices siguen MOONEANDO jojojo.
> 
> Conozco varios limpiabotas y todos forrandose y tu en cambio estás en cash. Es alucinante lo tuyo macho.
> 
> No das una eh? Jeje



hoy rojooo
la semana que viene DESCALABROOO


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (25 Mar 2022)

Inflation skyrocketing? ✔ Supply chain issues here to stay? ✔ China shutting down ports? ✔ War in Europe? ✔ Oil skyrocketing? ✔ Interest rates rising? ✔ Yield curve inverted? ✔ Fed unloading balance sheet? ✔

SPY en route to all time highs? ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔


----------



## Imbersor (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Mar 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


>



ehhhh


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (26 Mar 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Inflation skyrocketing? ✔ Supply chain issues here to stay? ✔ China shutting down ports? ✔ War in Europe? ✔ Oil skyrocketing? ✔ Interest rates rising? ✔ Yield curve inverted? ✔ Fed unloading balance sheet? ✔
> 
> SPY en route to all time highs? ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔ ✔


----------



## Sr. Breve (26 Mar 2022)

Cierre del sp500 en máximos de la semana

El op como de costumbre haciendo el ridículo y el subnormal

Los CM de burbuja tienen un índice de acierto inferior al 1%, por favor, no dejeis de postear


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Mar 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Cierre del sp500 en máximos de la semana
> 
> El op como de costumbre haciendo el ridículo y el subnormal
> 
> Los CM de burbuja tienen un índice de acierto inferior al 1%, por favor, no dejeis de postear



sp500 SE DESPLOMA EL LUNES.
Estáis cieguísimos joderr


----------



## Fortheface (26 Mar 2022)

Pues no se ve tormenta por el horizonte….pero nada a lo tuyo


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Mar 2022)

Fortheface dijo:


> Pues no se ve tormenta por el horizonte….pero nada a lo tuyo
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001082



hablamos en lunes


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (28 Mar 2022)

Que tal vais shurs


----------



## mol (28 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> hablamos en lunes



Todo sube


----------



## Será en Octubre (28 Mar 2022)

Y el desplome?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (28 Mar 2022)

mol dijo:


> Todo sube



ACABO DE ENTRAR EN CORTO EN EL IBEX

VAYA REGALO.
HABLAMOS POR LA TARDE


----------



## Fortheface (28 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> ACABO DE ENTRAR EN CORTO EN EL IBEX
> 
> VAYA REGALO.
> HABLAMOS POR LA TARDE



Yo no tengo ni idea si bajara o subirá, pero los tenemos por aquí con menos idea que yo.

Y DEJA DE GRITAR JODERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## GuidoVonList (28 Mar 2022)

Nos vamos a máximos históricos a toda hostia. Gracias @JJEJEJEJE


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (28 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Nos vamos a máximos históricos a toda hostia. Gracias @JJEJEJEJE



QUE NOOOOO
AL GUANO HIJOS DE PUTAAAaaa


----------



## ricargr (28 Mar 2022)

Hasta el putibex esta subiendo!!!!


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (28 Mar 2022)

ricargr dijo:


> Hasta el putibex esta subiendo!!!!



Le he sacado 50€ en corto


----------



## ricargr (28 Mar 2022)

Esto es falsisimo, pero a medio no se puede seguir mintiendo.


----------



## GuidoVonList (28 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> QUE NOOOOO
> AL GUANO HIJOS DE PUTAAAaaa



NASDAQ 1% ARRIBA en 15 minutos.

No das una tío no das UNA JODER.

Deberías hacer DCA y olvidarte. Vas a hacer una rentabilidad decentísima y sin comerte la cabeza haciendo market timing.


----------



## Tr13ce (28 Mar 2022)

La verdad es que le das vida al foro, eso te lo tengo que reconocer.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (28 Mar 2022)

Tr13ce dijo:


> La verdad es que le das vida al foro, eso te lo tengo que reconocer.


----------



## GuidoVonList (28 Mar 2022)

sp500 a 4600 JOJOJOJO.

Predictor roto estás hecho.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (28 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> sp500 a 4600 JOJOJOJO.
> 
> Predictor roto estás hecho.



yo ya hice pasta hoy 
 
pasta al banco y sin problemas. 
sell the rally
Mira que buena oportunidad os han dado para salir por patas


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> yo ya hice pasta hoy
> 
> pasta al banco y sin problemas.
> sell the rally
> Mira que buena oportunidad os han dado para salir por patas



Pero que sell the rally, si llevas corto y 100% cash 2 semanas.

mira no toques los cojones y seas mentiroso que es lo peor.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (29 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Pero que sell the rally, si llevas corto y 100% cash 2 semanas.
> 
> mira no toques los cojones y seas mentiroso que es lo peor.



no miento

entro corto en un etf inverso apalancado para operaciones INTRADÍA.
Hago la operación y la pasta al banco


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> no miento
> 
> entro corto en un etf inverso apalancado para operaciones INTRADÍA.
> Hago la operación y la pasta al banco



Osea, que nunca aciertas en tus predicciones del foro, pero en la vida real no paras de hacer dinero con etf inversos apalancados…

Mira macho… déjate de joder.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (29 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Osea, que nunca aciertas en tus predicciones del foro, pero en la vida real no paras de hacer dinero con etf inversos apalancados…
> 
> Mira macho… déjate de joder.



El OP se merece un premio todo se dicho:


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (29 Mar 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> El OP se merece un premio todo se dicho:


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Mar 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> El OP se merece un premio todo se dicho:



Es que me parece un desfase ya.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (29 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Es que me parece un desfase ya.



Pero cálmate joderr


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Pero cálmate joderr



Hoy mooneo de indices otra vez?

4600+ el sp500? O le toca un descanso de -0.2% o así?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (29 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Hoy mooneo de indices otra vez?
> 
> 4600+ el sp500? O le toca un descanso de -0.2% o así?



hoy está claro.
Corrección del 1% en el sp y 2% en el nasdaq.
PUTIBEX al rojo a lo largo de la sesión


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> hoy está claro.
> Corrección del 1% en el sp y 2% en el nasdaq.
> PUTIBEX al rojo a lo largo de la sesión



Osea que nos vamos a PUTO GANÍMEDES de nuevo.


----------



## ricargr (29 Mar 2022)

Aunque sea por probabilidad alguna vez habrá que acertar no?
Pero por ahora verde a tope


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> hoy está claro.
> Corrección del 1% en el sp y 2% en el nasdaq.
> PUTIBEX al rojo a lo largo de la sesión



De momento los índices volando en los futuros ya.


----------



## Será en Octubre (29 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> hoy está claro.
> Corrección del 1% en el sp y 2% en el nasdaq.
> PUTIBEX al rojo a lo largo de la sesión



Y mi Lambo cabronazo???


----------



## ricargr (29 Mar 2022)

El putibex a +2,65% por ahora, joder al final vas a ser gafe je je je je
Por cierto yo sigo pensando que a medio plazo habrá ostión


----------



## cifuentes (29 Mar 2022)

Siempre lo contrario que JEJEJE. Me estoy forrando.


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> hoy está claro.
> Corrección del 1% en el sp y 2% en el nasdaq.
> PUTIBEX al rojo a lo largo de la sesión



de momento bien no??


----------



## damnit (29 Mar 2022)

la predicción del notario este llega puntual. Acordaos de ir en corto contra lo que diga este.


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Mar 2022)

damnit dijo:


> la predicción del notario este llega puntual. Acordaos de ir en corto contra lo que diga este.



Tengo unas ganas de que se desespere de quedarse "fuera" del mercado y se meta... para por fin reducir exposición que lo flipas.


----------



## damnit (29 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Tengo unas ganas de que se desespere de quedarse "fuera" del mercado y se meta... para por fin reducir exposición que lo flipas.



ese día revienta todo y se hunde. Acordaos de sacarlo todo cuando él se meta. Es como el limpiabotas de Rockefeller.


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Mar 2022)

damnit dijo:


> ese día revienta todo y se hunde. Acordaos de sacarlo todo cuando él se meta. Es como el limpiabotas de Rockefeller.



Ya quisiera macho, el limpiabotas de rockefeller está forrado, se hizo un canal de alertas de inversión a lo bolsazone y está en el dólar jajaja


----------



## Covid-8M (29 Mar 2022)

hoy habras palmado 150 leuros con tu etf inverso apalancado. Muy callao estas


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Mar 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> hoy habras palmado 150 leuros con tu etf inverso apalancado. Muy callao estas



ETF apalancos. La mejor forma de perder dinero por grandes upsides o downsides en contra de tu posición principal.


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> hoy está claro.
> Corrección del 1% en el sp y 2% en el nasdaq.
> PUTIBEX al rojo a lo largo de la sesión



Oye macho, dijiste -1 sp500 y -2 nasdaq

Y vamos: +1 Sp500 y +2 nasdaq casi.

Has acertado el dígito de rentabilidad, pero bueno, has fallado el signo. 

Que opinas del día de hoy entonces?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (29 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Oye macho, dijiste -1 sp500 y -2 nasdaq
> 
> Y vamos: +1 Sp500 y +2 nasdaq casi.
> 
> ...




que como mañana no se desplome en Putibex con los datos del IPC a las 9:00h ME FOLLAN.

deje la posición corta abierta


De todos modos mantengo que estas subidas son ARTIFICALES, sin volumen.
Cuando baje… pufff será en un visto y no visto


----------



## sensei_returns (29 Mar 2022)

Al revés, es un outsider. Proporciona información DESprivilegiada JEJEJEJE


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (29 Mar 2022)

sensei_returns dijo:


> Al revés, es un outsider. Proporciona información DESprivilegiada JEJEJEJE


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> que como mañana no se desplome en Putibex con los datos del IPC a las 9:00h ME FOLLAN.
> 
> deje la posición corta abierta
> 
> ...



Pero que dices macho, tienen un volumen bastante promedio con respecto al medio. 

Hoy por ejemplo el Nasdaq ha superado el volumen medio.


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Mar 2022)

Mañana espero subidas del 2% en el nasdaq

0.5%-1% en el sp500.

PUTO VOLAR.

INVERTIR COMO ACTO DE FE.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (29 Mar 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Mañana espero subidas del 2% en el nasdaq
> 
> 0.5%-1% en el sp500.
> 
> ...



Mañana GUANOOOO.
Insisto


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Mañana GUANOOOO.
> Insisto



pero cabronazo, insistías para hoy también.

Y estos días jajaja

La verdad es que me caes de puta madre como forero, me echo unas risas (contigo, no de ti) y que el mercado suba sin sentido me lo haces más ameno.

Yo también creo que la subida es una locura eufórica pero bueno, el mercado le encanta jugárnosla. 

Gracias por estar ahí y alegrarme cada día @JJEJEJEJE


----------



## ricargr (30 Mar 2022)

Hagan sus apuestas
Hoy to the moon?

A ver si cuando den los datos de inflación y pasen un par de meses se va a la mierda el chiringo artificial que esta montado.


----------



## GuidoVonList (30 Mar 2022)

ricargr dijo:


> Hagan sus apuestas
> Hoy to the moon?
> 
> A ver si cuando den los datos de inflación y pasen un par de meses se va a la mierda el chiringo artificial que esta montado.



Yo creo que moon. Parece no haber otra cosa que la subida parabólica.


----------



## ricargr (30 Mar 2022)

Parece que por ahora IBEX a la baja, parece que este hilo va a ser mítico por lo gafado que está


----------



## ricargr (31 Mar 2022)

Alguien se atreve a baticinar algo? estoy en corto y necesito hacer lo contrario de lo que se diga aquí.


----------



## rsaca (31 Mar 2022)

ricargr dijo:


> Alguien se atreve a baticinar algo? estoy en corto y necesito hacer lo contrario de lo que se diga aquí.



Compra Telefonicas, alcista desde el minimo de primeros de marzo.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (31 Mar 2022)

otro OP con el culo en llamas. 

Estos hilos de Burbuja.info son el mejor contraindicador.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (31 Mar 2022)

YA NO ME CITAIS EHH CABRONESSSS

JAJAJAJA
-0,94% muy fresco ahora.

y no ha caído nada….
Veréis que Hostiones este mes jjaajjajajaja

vended PARDILLOS, que os pillan


----------



## mol (31 Mar 2022)

120% cash flow en mano, esperando la llegada de la bajada apocaliptica, predecida por JJJJJJJJJ.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (31 Mar 2022)

mol dijo:


> 120% cash flow en mano, esperando la llegada de la bajada apocaliptica, predecida por JJJJJJJJJ.



así si joderrr
Cuando venga… INDITEX ESTARÁ A PRECIO DE PUTA POLIGONERA CON VIH.

DIOSSSS LE VOY A METER HASTA LA PENSIÓN DE MI ABUELA COLEGAAAA
ALL INNN CUANDO LLEGUE EL DÍA DEL APOCALIPSISSSSS

VAAA


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (3 Abr 2022)

SABIA DECISIÓN JODERR
ESTA semana se terminará el gas ruso en Europa!!
AL
PUTO 
GUANO


----------

